# My Dog needs a new home



## DaveAuld56926 (Sep 21, 2010)

My dog needs a new home.
&#8226;	Name: Stig
&#8226;	Breed: Pure Breed Staffordshire bull terrier
&#8226;	Age: About 5 1/2 years old
I have to move and I&#8217;m unable to keep pets.
Stig is trained and is brilliant with young children. He loves his walks.
If you know anyone who would like a dog please pm me.
My name is David


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Please consider finding a local rescue to help you get a new home for your lad. Offering a dog for free could be signing them up to a lifetime of misery if they fall into the wrong hands and some people are very good at appearing like The perfect home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Please consider finding a local rescue to help you get a new home for your lad. Offering a dog for free could be signing them up to a lifetime of misery if they fall into the wrong hands and some people are very good at appearing like The perfect home.


You took the words from my mouth! I totally agree, please get in touch with your local rescue, you could foster him until a home comes up so he doesn't have to go in kennels if you'd prefer. x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

can only agree with the others,some people are very good at fooling you into being the perfect home and could want him for very sinister reasons


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear your haveing to rehome your dog :sad: I Agree with everybody else, maybe get him neuterd 1st if he isnt already x


----------



## DaveAuld56926 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your advise. I want him to have a good home.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DaveAuld56926 said:


> Thanks for your advise. I want him to have a good home.


Cool  Hope the local rescue can help, if for any reason that doesn't pan out make sure you get him neutered to put off those that are looking for a free staffy stud.


----------

